# Restaurant in Dublin 2



## Firefly (13 Sep 2010)

Hiya.
Heading to the big shmoke this weekend and looking for somewhere nice for dinner. Have been the Patrick Gilbauds, Peploes, La Mer Zou, Town Bar & Grill in the past so looking for somewhere new. Apart from Shanahan's, can anyone receommend somewhere good? Is it true Corrigan has left Bentleys as that would have been my first choice.
Thanks,
F.


----------



## aristotle (13 Sep 2010)

Unicorn on baggot st is good.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (13 Sep 2010)

One Pico is excellent.  Dobbins is also good.


----------



## Boyd (13 Sep 2010)

Bang Cafe on Merrion Row, its newly reopened? Pig's Ear on Nassau St


----------



## Firefly (13 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the replies..think I'll give One Pico a go


----------



## NorfBank (13 Sep 2010)

Thorntons in the Fitzwilliam Hotel or Chapter One Parnell Square if you want to splash out.


----------



## 26cb (13 Sep 2010)

Was in L'ecrivain on Baggot street recently....excellent


----------



## Staples (13 Sep 2010)

Firefly said:


> Is it true Corrigan has left Bentleys as that would have been my first choice.


 
It was nothing much even when he was "there" (however notionally).


----------



## runner (13 Sep 2010)

Had the early evening ( 7-9ish) menu for 50euro a head, 3 course in L'Ecrivian also recently and it was good. Service and ambiance top notch as well as food.


----------



## Firefly (13 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the additional replies, should have mentioned that i've eaten in L'Ecrivian and Chapter One also. Haven't been to Thornton's hmm.


----------



## Bgirl (13 Sep 2010)

Hugos have a great menu and great selection of wine by the glass.


----------



## Firefly (16 Sep 2010)

Anyone been to Cliff House since they took over from Bentleys? Looks pretty good and near our favourite watering holes


----------



## fizzelina (16 Sep 2010)

I quite liked Il Segreto and it's in the area. There's another thread on Cliff House (http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=143669) but no answers yet, it seems noone has been....


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Sep 2010)

yeah Il Segreto is nice, little bit pricey but nice food and atmosphere.


----------



## Firefly (16 Sep 2010)

Can anyone recommend a bar that does good cocktails in that area? Mad for porter myself but Mrs Firefly wants something a little sophisticated before dinner.


----------



## Newbie! (16 Sep 2010)

This place does cocktails and it isnt too far to walk. Not my kind of bar but it might be what you're looking for.

[broken link removed]


----------



## runner (16 Sep 2010)

You can do both ok in Cafe en seinne, dawson st. Not everyones favorite, but if you can get a nice seat its good early on before the crowds come in .. ie pre meal time.


----------



## Boyd (16 Sep 2010)

Capitol Bar on corner of Stephen's Street/George's St does cocktails. Usually the doormen are complete ar$es but if you're with Mrs Firefly they will wave you on with a smile


----------



## NorfBank (16 Sep 2010)

Firefly said:


> Can anyone recommend a bar that does good cocktails in that area? Mad for porter myself but Mrs Firefly wants something a little sophisticated before dinner.



Cocktails (and stout) downstairs in the Fitzwilliam Hotel bar then upstairs to Thorntons for dinner. Sorted.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Sep 2010)

Mint Bar in the Weston Hotel (Westmoreland St) do great cocktails, you could please the missus there then pop into the Porterhouse at the bottom of Grafton St for a couple of pints of Wrasslers which is a delicious stout (actually you could do both in the Porterhouse, their cocktails are pretty good especially their mojitos) then head back towards the Green.


----------



## fizzelina (16 Sep 2010)

I agree Capitol and Cafe en Seine and Porterhouse do grand cocktails. But if its sophistication the missus wants and something a bit special then to be honest you need to be going to The Shelbourne (great cocktails and great people watching and good pints I'm told) and near those D2 restaurants or else my fave is the terrace at the Merrion Hotel, if you are having an early dinner then a drink there if it's not raining is lovely or else no 23 bar there. Mint bar is nice too but last time I went was really lacking in people and atmosphere. Venu have great cocktails but it's a little bar beside the restaurant, sort of a waiting area moreso than a specific bar. Oh and Norfbanks idea is great, Fitzwilliam hotel cocktails and the Thorntons.......I'm off to drop some hints to the OH!!


----------



## Purple (16 Sep 2010)

fizzelina said:


> I agree Capitol and Cafe en Seine and Porterhouse do grand cocktails. But if its sophistication the missus wants and something a bit special then to be honest you need to be going to The Shelbourne (great cocktails and great people watching and good pints I'm told) and near those D2 restaurants or else my fave is the terrace at the Merrion Hotel, if you are having an early dinner then a drink there if it's not raining is lovely or else no 23 bar there. Mint bar is nice too but last time I went was really lacking in people and atmosphere. Venu have great cocktails but it's a little bar beside the restaurant, sort of a waiting area moreso than a specific bar. Oh and Norfbanks idea is great, Fitzwilliam hotel cocktails and the Thorntons.......I'm off to drop some hints to the OH!!



You get around all the same, don't you


----------



## Firefly (16 Sep 2010)

Thanks for those suggestions. Stayed in the Shelbourne the last time and went to the Fitzwilliam before and it's a bit "hotelly". Not a fan of Cafe Insane either. Think I might try that Venu place. If I can squeeze a shot of whiskey in at McDaids and a few pints in Keoghs too I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Firefly (16 Sep 2010)

+1 on the Westin too though...savage mojitos there too! Decisions decisions. That's what I really miss about Dublin - pubs and restaurants. As a proud Corkman, I concede that our fare isn't nearly as good (Long Valley excluded in case Lex starts stalking me!).


----------



## Purple (16 Sep 2010)

I was in  on Baggot St last Saturday and it was excellent. The only downside is the wine is vastly over priced (though it's a good list).


----------



## wigwammer (16 Sep 2010)

SABA does great food and fab cocktails. Lots of trendy bars around there and Peter's pub is just around the corner for regular drinks then.


----------



## niceoneted (16 Sep 2010)

I would second SABA for food and cocktails.


----------



## Firefly (17 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> I was in  on Baggot St last Saturday and it was excellent. The only downside is the wine is vastly over priced (though it's a good list).


 
Looks great from the site - adore French food. 

Regarding the wine it would be

** St Emilion, Gran Cru, 2005 ------------------------------------ *€48.00

A fab year for Bordeaux and a grand cru to boot. 

We're booked in to Cliff House, but I might reconsider!


----------



## Firefly (17 Sep 2010)

Firefly said:


> Looks great from the site - adore French food.
> 
> Regarding the wine it would be
> 
> ...


 

And from the mains....(getting hungry now!).

*Flétan Rôti, Fondue de Fenouil et Poireaux, Sauce Pastis €24.50*
* Roasted Halibut Fillet, Creamed Leeks and Fennel, Pastis Sauce*


----------



## fizzelina (17 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> You get around all the same, don't you


 
Haha well I try my best! I should have added that the Dylan hotel also have a lovely cocktail bar! I never ate in the restaurant but I like the bar.


----------



## Firefly (20 Sep 2010)

Venu was great - not the type of pub I normally frequent, but delicious coctails. Cliff Town House was very very good. Great buzz and food was lovely. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## fizzelina (20 Sep 2010)

Firefly said:


> Venu was great - not the type of pub I normally frequent, but delicious coctails. Cliff Town House was very very good. Great buzz and food was lovely. Thanks for all the tips!


 
Sounds like a great night! Thanks for the feedback firefly


----------



## Firefly (20 Sep 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Sounds like a great night! Thanks for the feedback firefly


 
It was a great night alright. Two nights would have been better but can't complain at all. Must start planning the next escape now!


----------

